# Whats your computer wallpaper?



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 27, 2009)

I just changed mine from a atmospheric sketch of a lake to a amazing picture of the Doctor and Rose on Bad Wolf Bay at doomsday.

http://i35.tinypic.com/24wdaop.jpg


----------



## S.K (Jan 27, 2009)

A flowery one with a bulbasaur on it.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jan 27, 2009)

An awesome The Matrix/Bleach wallpaper with all the Soul Reapers on it. And Ichigo's at the front in all his glory! :D


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 27, 2009)

we have a thread for this already.


----------

